# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ταση-ενταση

## personaldrummer

ρε παιδια εχω δυο αποριες που θελω πολυ να βρω μια απαντηση και δεν μπορω να βοηθηθω απο καπου...μπερδευω η μαλλον δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την ταση και την ενταση....δεν το πιανω...μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει?τι ειναι η ταση?γιατι μια συσκευη δουλευει με 12 βολτ και γιατι μια αλλη με 24 πχ?απο τι εξαρταται η ταση λειτουργιας?γιατι 24 και οχι 12?τι διαφορα υπαρχει σε αυτες τις δυο τασεις?μετα η ενταση...γιατι μια συσκευη τραβαει μια ποσοτητα ρευματος και μια αλλη παραπανω?απο τι εξαρταται?οσο περισσοτερα τα αμπερ τοσο πιο γρηγορα φορτιζει μια μπαταρια πχ?θα εκτιμουσα πολυ μια απαντηση που θα με ξεμλπεξει...

----------


## ninolas

συγνώμη για το σπαμ αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με αυτά... γιατί κάποιες συσκευές δουλεύουν με εναλλασσόμενο και άλλες με συνεχές ρεύμα ? τι διαφορά υπάρχει ?

----------


## μποζονιο

To ηλεκτρικο δυναμικο ειναι η δυνατοτητα να παραξεις εργο W=U=V*q, το ρευμα εξαρταται απτο τυπο Ι=V/R οποτε εξαρταται καπο την αντισταση του κυκλωματος, η ισχυς ισουται με P=V*I .. εαν δεν υπαρχει ρευμα κ δυναμικο μαζι δε γινεται να παραξεις εργο,το ρευμα Ι δηλαδη η εντασηισουται με τα ποσα ηλεκτρονια περνανε απο ενα συγκεκριμενο ογκο αγωγου ανα μοναδα χρονου

----------


## kioan

Ίσως η υδραυλική αναλογία των μεγεθών αυτών να σε βοηθήσει λίγο. Φαντάσου ένα ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα ως ένα δίκτυο σωληνώσεων:
Καλώδια -> Σωλήνες
Τάση ανάμεσα σε δύο σημεία -> Διαφορά πίεσης νερού μεταξύ δύο σημείων
Ένταση ρεύματος που διαρρέει αγωγό -> ρυθμός ροής νερού σε σωλήνα (πχ lt/sec)

Η συνέχεια εδώ.

----------


## μποζονιο

ποτε δε μ'αρεσε αυτη η αναλογια.. :Wink:

----------


## kioan

> ποτε δε μ'αρεσε αυτη η αναλογια..



Ούτε εμένα ιδιαίτερα, αλλά πολλούς τους έχει βοηθήσει. Επίσης πολλοί είναι πιο οπτικοί τύποι, θέλουν να δουν/φανταστούν κάτι με το οποίο είναι εξοικειωμένοι για να κατανοήσουν πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να δουν.

Πιστεύω πως αν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει τα βασικά δηλαδή τάση/ρεύμα/αντίσταση τον μπερδεύει περισσότερο να του προσθέτεις στην εξήγηση έννοιες όπως έργο, φορτίο κλπ

----------


## kpetros

εγω προτιμω να φανταζομαι τα καλωδια ως δρομους 
με την ταση να ειναι η ταχυτητα των αμαξιων
και το ρευμα να ειναι ο αριθμος των λοριδων :P

----------


## dalai

Και ομως το υδραυλικο ισοδυναμο ειναι ενα πολυ ευκολονοητο μοντελο.

π.χ. στην πρωτη ερωτηση ρωτας για 12 και 24 βολτ. αν υποθεσουμε οτι οι δυο συσκευες εχουν την ιδια ισχυ (2 λαμπες) τοτε στο υδραυλικο ισοδυναμο (ΥΙ) οι λαμπες ειναι ενας κουβας με τρυπα .Για να δουλευει σωστα η λαμπα ,πρεπει ο κουβας να ειναι παντα γεματος,ακομη και αν χανει συνεχεια νερο απο την τρυπα. Οποτε εχεις 2 επιλογες: ή θα βαλεις χοντρο λαστιχο με χαμηλη πιεση (12βολτ) ή θα βαλεις λεπτο λαστιχο με υψηλη πιεση(24 βολτ) .Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις θα ριχνεις τοσο νερο,οσο χανει ο κουβας απο την τρυπα. 
  αν σηκωσεις την ταση (πιεση στο λαστιχο) τοτε θα ξεχιλισει ο κουβας και θα καει η λαμπα. Αν μιωσεις την πιεση ,δεν θα αναβει σωστα η λαμπα

----------


## nestoras

Η τάση (διαφορά δυναμικού) μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι η αιτία η οποία προκαλεί τη ροή  ρεύματος όταν συνδέσω αγώγιμα τα σημεία αυτά.
Αν δεν έχω διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι αδύνατη  και η κυκλοφορία ρεύματος μεταξύ αυτών των σημείων.
Μπορείς απλά να το έχεις στο μυαλό σου ως: 

Αιτία --> Διαφορά Δυναμικού
Αποτέλεσμα --> Ροή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος

Όσον αφορά στο ερώτημά σου για την επιλογή τάσης μπορεί να ανοιχτεί ολόκηρο θέμα γι'αυτό.
Γενικά να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι για δεδομένη ισχύ όσο ανεβάζουμε την τάση μειώνεται το ρεύμα λειτουργίας (θεωρούμε δηλαδή το γινόμενο P=V*I σταθερό).
Για παράδειγμα μια συσκευή 12V θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει με τάση 24V "τραβώντας" το μισό ρεύμα. Αυτό φυσικά δε μπορεί να το κάνει ο τελικός χρήστης της συσκευής αλλά είναι μία παράμετρος που την καθορίζει ο κατασκευαστής (εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις, τυλίγματα κινητήρων, τάσεις καταπόνησης στοιχείων κτλ κτλ). Ο σχεδιαστής του συστήματος αλλά και οι απαιτήσεις της εφαρμογής καθορίζουν και ποια θα είναι η τάση λειτουργίας. Οι παράμετροι που λαμβάνονται υπόψην είναι πάρα πολλοί, κάποιες από αυτές είναι: η επικίνδυνότητα (πχ επιλογή χαμηλής τάσης), ο όγκος της κατασκευής (πχ αποφυγή Μ/Σ ή άλλων διατάξεων), η καταναλισκώμενη ισχύς (πχ δε θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω μια γεννήτρια 1MW στα 12V), ο βαθμός απόδοσης, η φορητότητα και άλλα πολλά.

----------

driverbulba (04-10-13), 

FILMAN (04-10-13), 

personaldrummer (03-10-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

> εγω προτιμω να φανταζομαι τα καλωδια ως δρομους 
> με την ταση να ειναι η ταχυτητα των αμαξιων
> και το ρευμα να ειναι ο αριθμος των λοριδων :P




 Καλό αυτο το παράδειγμα, ΑΛΛΑ καλύτερα να το θέσεις ως εξής:

 Το καλώδιο είναι ενας ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ.
 Η ΤΑΣΗ (VOLT) είναι το ΠΛΗΘΟΣ των αυτοκινήτων που βρίσκονται στον αυτοκινητόδρομο, εστω και αν είναι ακίνητα απο το μποτιλιάρισμα.
 Η ΕΝΤΑΣΗ (AMPERE) είναι η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ που έχουν τα αυτοκίνητα. Οταν είναι ακίνητα έχουμε 0 Ampere. Οταν τρέχουν με 100 χιλιόμετρα, εχουνε π.χ. 100 Ampere, ΑΣΧΕΤΑ με το ποσα αυτοκίνητα υπάρχουν στον αυτοκινητόδρομο.

Με λίγα λόγια, ΤΑΣΗ είναι ο αριθμός των ηλεκτρονίων και ΕΝΤΑΣΗ είναι η ταχύτητα με την οποια τρέχουν.

----------


## johnnkast

> ΤΑΣΗ είναι ο αριθμός των ηλεκτρονίων και ΕΝΤΑΣΗ είναι η ταχύτητα με την οποια τρέχουν.



Σάματις να'ναι αναποδα κουμπαρε.....

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σάματις να'ναι αναποδα κουμπαρε.....



Οχι. Ετσι είναι.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volt

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampere

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχουμε ένα βαρέλι με το 1/4 γεμάτο νερό ... και στο κάτω μέρος και στο πλάι του βαρελιού ανοίγουμε μια μικρή τρύπα ... θα δούμε .

1) Ότι από την τρύπα που ανοίξαμε στο πλάι (κάτω μέρος) του βαρελιού εξέρχεται με πίεση το νερό και τινάζεται π.χ. 2 μέτρα με πίεση... αυτό λέγεται ΕΝΤΑΣΗ (του ρεύματος του νερού)

2) Αν γεμίσουμε το βαρέλι (με επιπλέον νερό) από το 1/4 (που είχε πριν) ... = αυτό το ονομάζουμε ΤΑΣΗ (πίεσης του νερού).... το γεμίσουμε λοιπόν με 4/4 (πλήρως το βαρέλι με νερό) αυτή η αύξηση του νερού λέγεται και (ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΑΣΗΣ) του νερού .... οπότε θα έχουμε από την ίδια (μικρή οπή) του βαρελιού ... και (ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ) του νερού ... (που πριν τινάζονταν το νερό στα 2 μέτρα όπως προαναφέραμε ) ... μόνο που αυτήν την φορά λόγω της αύξησης της τάσης στα 4/4 με νερό στο βαρέλι ... θα έχουμε (ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ) της εξόδου νερού π.χ. στα 4 μέτρα . δηλαδή διπλασιασμό της ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ με την σχετική Αύξηση της ΤΑΣΗΣ . (και λόγω παραμένουσας μικρής διατομής της τρύπας του βαρελιού = που μεταφράζετε σε "αγωγός "... όπως "καλώδια" στο ρεύμα)

3) Αυξάνοντας ή μεγαλώνοντας την τρύπα στο βαρέλι στο διπλάσιο π.χ. (και γεμάτο παρομοίως στα 4/4 με νερό) Η ΤΑΣΗ για τα 4/4 νερού παραμένει η ίδια ... αλλά λόγω της μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου τρύπας ..(σύμφωνα με 2) *δεν θα τινάζεται* το νερό στα 4 μέτρα αλλά στα 2 π.χ..  δηλαδή όσο αυξάνεται η διάμετρος ενός αγωγού τόσο μειώνεται η ΕΝΤΑΣΗ στον ίδιο αγωγό με την ίδια πίεση ΤΑΣΗΣ.

Το (γινόμενο) W= UxI = ΤΑΣΗ χ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ = του έργου σύμφωνα με τις παραπάνω παραλλαγές διαφέρει ανάλογα με την ΤΑΣΗ και την ΕΝΤΑΣΗ

Στην ερώτηση επομένως γιατί μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιούμε 12 βολτ και 24 βολτ ... τα 24 βολτ λογικά μπορείς να βγάλεις το ΓΙΑΤΙ στο συμπέρασμα για τα 24 βολτ που στο παράδειγμα με το βαρέλι θα δεις ότι θα υπάρχει και αύξηση του ΕΡΓΟΥ (W)

----------


## μποζονιο

> W= UxI = ΤΑΣΗ χ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ



U ειναι η δυναμικη ενεργεια.. κανονικα ειναι P=V*I=ΔW/Δt .. ρυθμος μεταβολης εργου σε σχεση με το χρονο...

ΔU=ΔW=ΔV*q .. η ταση ειναι η δυνατοτητα να παραξεις εργο οπως ειναι η βαρυτητα ενα πραγμα.. παρομοιο.. χωρις ταση δε μετακινουνται ηλεκτρονια...

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Η τάση (διαφορά δυναμικού) μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι η αιτία η οποία προκαλεί τη ροή  ρεύματος όταν συνδέσω αγώγιμα τα σημεία αυτά.
> Αν δεν έχω διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι αδύνατη  και η κυκλοφορία ρεύματος μεταξύ αυτών των σημείων.
> Μπορείς απλά να το έχεις στο μυαλό σου ως: 
> 
> Αιτία --> Διαφορά Δυναμικού
> Αποτέλεσμα --> Ροή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος
> 
> Όσον αφορά στο ερώτημά σου για την επιλογή τάσης μπορεί να ανοιχτεί ολόκηρο θέμα γι'αυτό.
> Γενικά να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι για δεδομένη ισχύ όσο ανεβάζουμε την τάση μειώνεται το ρεύμα λειτουργίας (θεωρούμε δηλαδή το γινόμενο P=V*I σταθερό).
> Για παράδειγμα μια συσκευή 12V θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει με τάση 24V "τραβώντας" το μισό ρεύμα. Αυτό φυσικά δε μπορεί να το κάνει ο τελικός χρήστης της συσκευής αλλά είναι μία παράμετρος που την καθορίζει ο κατασκευαστής (εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις, τυλίγματα κινητήρων, τάσεις καταπόνησης στοιχείων κτλ κτλ). Ο σχεδιαστής του συστήματος αλλά και οι απαιτήσεις της εφαρμογής καθορίζουν και ποια θα είναι η τάση λειτουργίας. Οι παράμετροι που λαμβάνονται υπόψην είναι πάρα πολλοί, κάποιες από αυτές είναι: η επικίνδυνότητα (πχ επιλογή χαμηλής τάσης), ο όγκος της κατασκευής (πχ αποφυγή Μ/Σ ή άλλων διατάξεων), η καταναλισκώμενη ισχύς (πχ δε θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω μια γεννήτρια 1MW στα 12V), ο βαθμός απόδοσης, η φορητότητα και άλλα πολλά.



  << Η τάση (διαφορά δυναμικού) μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι η αιτία η οποία προκαλεί τη ροή ρεύματος όταν συνδέσω αγώγιμα τα σημεία αυτά.>>
  Εγώ θα έλεγα:
  Η τάση (διαφορά δυναμικού) μεταξύ δύο σημείων είναι η αιτία η οποία προκαλεί ή δύναται να προκαλέσει  τη ροή ρεύματος .

----------


## FILMAN

> Στην ερώτηση επομένως γιατί μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιούμε 12 βολτ και 24 βολτ ... τα 24 βολτ λογικά μπορείς να βγάλεις το ΓΙΑΤΙ στο συμπέρασμα για τα 24 βολτ που στο παράδειγμα με το βαρέλι θα δεις ότι θα υπάρχει και αύξηση του ΕΡΓΟΥ (W)



Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό. Μια λάμπα 24V 55W δεν ανάβει πιο δυνατά από μια λάμπα 12V 55W, τραβάει όμως το μισό ρεύμα.

----------

Dragonborn (04-10-13)

----------

